# SU-27 Crash



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe someone could interpet the Russian announcer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

Some video. Talk about a close perspective.  
I didn't see the pilot eject. If he did, he really waited 'till the last second.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah some really close stuff. Didn't see him eject either NS, or the camera didn't catch it.


----------



## v2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Both pilots were reported to have safely ejected at the low altitude due to the newly installed catapult seats


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

towards the end you do get a quick glimpse of the parachutes..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2006)

Good for them.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2006)

Those Russian Air shows are pretty exciting


----------



## Glider (Mar 28, 2006)

Another 20ft and he might have got away with it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 28, 2006)

Insane clip Joe, great one for the library... And at 1:12 seconds, u can see the chutes deploy....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, I see them now.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 29, 2006)

nice vid you can see the true size of that fighter


----------

